# Songs to learn on acoustic guitar?



## TakeWalker (Sep 6, 2010)

I just started learning guitar, and I need some material to play. I'm still working on simple things like chord changes and being able to strum properly, but the stuff that comes in this little book is quickly getting boring. Does anyone know of anywhere I could go to find chord changing exercises? And can anyone recommend some easy acoustic songs I should try learning? (I'm starting with Hey There Delilah, which isn't so easy as I thought it would be c.c)


----------



## Jude (Sep 6, 2010)

As soon as you can get a capo, I would recommend Wonderwall by Oasis. It's incredibly easy, and fun to sing along.


----------



## The DK (Sep 6, 2010)

Losing My Religon by R.E.M should be easy for you and Nowhere Man by The Beatles


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 6, 2010)

I would start with http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQx7Y34DKSI (Whourkr-Slaagt)
and then work my way up to "Growing Up" by Fall out boy. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Dvt5q0L1WE&feature=related
Thats my favourite song to play acoustic, and you can make it really easy.


----------



## Jude (Sep 6, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I would start with http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQx7Y34DKSI (Whourkr-Slaagt)
> and then work my way up to "Growing Up" by Fall out boy.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Dvt5q0L1WE&feature=related
> Thats my favourite song to play acoustic, and you can make it really easy.


 
Is this a joke?
Those don't sound like very good acoustic songs >__>


----------



## Vo (Sep 6, 2010)

House of the Rising Sun - The Animals
Classical Gas - Mason Williams

Just a couple I thought of.
Probably not terribly easy, but they're nice IMO.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 6, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Is this a joke?
> Those don't sound like very good acoustic songs >__>


 
Well yeah. "Slaagt" was a joke. "growing up", on the other hand, is great for acoustic. I would have posted the acoustic version if it wasn't so intricate.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 7, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> House of the Rising Sun - The Animals


 
Exactly what I was going to suggest.  That version of House of the Rising Sun is excellent...  if you learn the chords first, the strumming pattern is easy to learn later...

And i'm probably the only person here that plays that song on the organ including the solo 

Also, some buddy holly songs would be good.  (I know he played a stratocaster, but his songs sound decent on an acoustic too)


----------



## Vo (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh, pick up some Don McLean too.

And this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZqNUo6y52Q


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 9, 2010)

Wonderwall, Losing My Religion, House of the Rising Sun. All songs I know and enjoy. :3 Thanks, guys!


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 9, 2010)

you can't play guitar until you can play stairway to heaven


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> you can't play guitar until you can play stairway to heaven


 
I can.

Wonder if he has good enough frets on his acoustic for the solo though...


But as I said before, try some Buddy Holly.  It works.


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 10, 2010)

I'll keep that in mind too. :B


----------



## Scouto2 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'll second Classical Gas by Mason Williams. It's a little difficult, but you'll learn a lot from it, like Stairay.
And for bar chords, Sultans of Swing by Dire Straits. Its movements are about where every good rithym player should be.


----------



## Pine (Sep 11, 2010)

the easiest song to play is Jane Says by Jane's Addiction. It only has 2 chords.


----------



## 2112 (Sep 11, 2010)

Definitely Blackbird by The Beatles, anything Don McLean(as has been mentioned), Gravity Rides Everything or I Came As A Rat by Modest Mouse, or Sitting, Waiting, Wishing by Jack Johnson(which is very similar to I Came As A Rat).

[video=youtube;ZqAqsoaBwlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqAqsoaBwlY[/video]


----------



## Joeyyy (Sep 11, 2010)

Swing low, sweet chariot.
this is an easy song
my grandpa said its good because its easy and very appreciated at campfires and gettogethers.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 14, 2010)

Hotel California?
Then again...  you didn't say 12 string...


----------



## Phirae (Sep 18, 2010)

Ever tried learning the 'Mario Kart Love Song'?
I know it's not a real song, but its good for just messing around 

It's Pretty Simple, only 5 chords, all of which are pretty similar.
Sounds very impressive though.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 18, 2010)

Rolling Star (acoustic version) - YUI is amazing, well all of her guitar pieces are epic.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooh you should try Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees
I like the chords in that


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 22, 2010)

Phirae said:


> Ever tried learning the 'Mario Kart Love Song'?
> I know it's not a real song, but its good for just messing around


 
What do you mean, 'it isn't a real song'? o.o A guy wrote it and played it. I bought a copy even! All I have to do is find the tabs somewhere to be able to learn it.

Well, thanks for all the suggestions, guys. In case anyone wants to use this thread for reference, I'll make a list of what I've been pulling together (I've been going through a list of my music to see what looks easy):

4 Non Blondes- What's Up? (four chords, for the acoustic part anyway)
The Cranberries- I Will Always (three ridiculously similar chords)
The Decemberists- Sons and Daughters (a very simple two-bar melody)
Goo Goo Dolls- James Dean (something like six fairly easy chords)

If I get any more, I'll post 'em.


----------



## Lyxen (Sep 22, 2010)

Are you doing just tabs? Or can you pick up chords with none?

Check out my FA page for some fun acoustic originals. I'll print up a tab chart for you if your interested.

Anyone else here write acoustic orignals? If so I'd like to play them


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 22, 2010)

I can only read tabs and chord charts. Being able to play chords by ear will be the next big step, and my major goal.


----------

